# Tallokas FT



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

any word from Open


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Tough I heard but I haven't heard any call back info. Sorry Mike.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Don't know for sure but I don't think they finished the 1st series. We left at 3:45 or so and they had 28 dogs to run yet.


----------



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

Approx10 dogs to run in am


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

15 to run in the morning


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open 35 back but dont have #s. Hope Brenda will post.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Any update on the open or other stakes?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind 

1,2,4,5,10,11,12,14,18,22,24,25,27,30,32,35,36,44,46,51,55,57,60

23 total

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

5,6,9,12,19,21,26,27,28,29,30,32,41,53,55,59,64,66,67,75

20 total


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

Derby Results
1st: Lynn Troy/ Ready
2nd: All Arthur/ Reef
3rd: Kevin Chef/ Tommy
4th: George Fiebelkorn/ Megan
RJ: Rita Jones/ Drago
Jams were dog #'s 3,6,9,12,17.
Congrats to all!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Kevin and Tommy!!

Andy


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for taking time to judge Mike! That was a very challenging and fun test to run.

Congrat's to Lynn on the Win with Ready!!


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

I believe the Derby winner's name (#16) run by Lynn Troy, is Ready, not Molly.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

My mistake. I edited the post. The winner of the Derby was Ready.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

5,9,19,21,27,28,29,30,32,41,64,67

12total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,4,5,10,12,14,18,22,24,25,27,36,51,55,60

15 total


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Open Results 
Al/Ozzy
Hays/Dancer
M Brown/Twister
Duncan Christi/#5
Rj 67
Jams 9,27,28,29,41


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone have Amateur results?


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Am Results:
1st Cree/Jerry Younglove
2nd Burgee/Margo Brown
3rd Yankee/Bob Meier
4th Dice/Rich Dresser
RJ Pete/Bob Zylla
Jams Demo/Charles Hays; Windy/Ken Neil; Shooter/Paul Brown


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any word on the Q?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Carol Parente won with Comet!!!! I'm sorry but I don't know any of the othe placements.
Congratulations to those who placed in the Am!
Not to mention those poor souls in the Open who survived Shawn and Brandon


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to Bob and Yankee. Big hugs from the north.

Mary Beth


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations Jerry and Cree and great end to a successful season. 

Peter


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrats Jerry and Cree!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to end the year, Jerry, with Cree and an Am WIN! That'll make for Happy Holidays!

Margot, what a fabulous Fall you've had with Burgie! The two of you are just getting warmed up. Congratulations! And, Mitchell, Twister proves, once again, what a good boy he is . . . wow!

Congratulations, Benjie on a wonderful year with Ozzie and another win handled by Al Arthur.

Happy Holidays to All!

rita


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Mitch and Margo, way to go. The "B" group had a great trial. Cheers from the North.

Mary Beth


----------



## Steven V Zugg (Jul 12, 2006)

Q Results
1st - #19 Carol Parente
2nd - #6 Kevin Cheff
3rd - #7 Lynn Troy
4th - #24 Paul Sletten
RJ - #11 Richard Dresser
Jam - #14 Steve Yozamp


----------

